# Panel error



## sitsue (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm building a couple of jelly cabnets and I'm doing a double raised panel in the doors, The problem i'm having is I can't seem to get the panel 45 angle to line up with the cope & stick 45 angle . What am I doing wrong ?

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Tim,
Need more info re: 45* angled doors????


----------



## sitsue (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm trying to line up the miter angle where the style and rail come together on a cope and stick joint and the 45degree angle on the profile of a raised panel . Im wondering if I'm measuring my panels wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may help

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

=======


----------

